# Rental paint ?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Need you paint guru recomendations on the paint for a rental property. 

White - white walls, white ceiling, white trim. Going to be sprayed and maybe bushed and rolled here and there. 

Type of finish too - eggshell or pearl? Can I use the same in the kitchens, baths and other rooms? Basing this on best paint and finish for longevity, wearability and clean up. I only want to paint it once every 20 years.:laughing: 

Benjamin Moore please, don't go forcing that Behr paint on me like you guys are always recommending.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been using the SW Promar line. I've applied many a gallon of the Promar 200 in "alabaster" (#7008??) in satin. I would say its about equal with the Classic 99 paint.

Just today I was in lining up my next paint job and the SW reps were telling me about the Qual-Coat and MasterHide lines they carry. Thats okay... I'd rather stick with the Promar. When the paint gets to the $12/gallon mark, I get scared...

BTW- I've used the Behr paint on one project last spring. Still have a partial can for touch-ups. Never again. That stuff is miserable to work with. I ended up mixing a left-over can or two with a SW product just to get rid of it. 

steve


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Need you paint guru recomendations on the paint for a rental property.
> 
> White - white walls, white ceiling, white trim. Going to be sprayed and maybe bushed and rolled here and there.
> 
> ...


For indestructible walls use pearl but it is shiny and tough on imperfections.
For that reason: Eggshell on most walls, Kitchen $ Bath finish for Kitchen & Bath


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

George,

Where does "pearl" fit in? Is it like semi-gloss? Extra water-resistant? 

In all the years I've been a landlord and/or property manager, I've never used a kitchen/bath paint. I always just used the same paint throughout the unit. Even in my own home. Maybe its something I should look into.

steve


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Ben Moore's Super Hide ("contractor grade") would probably be the ticket
Most apt. repaints I do are eggshell, which in that line is an enamel


Top "o" The Line would be Regal and Moore's K&B in the Kitchen and Baths

...actually, if there's potential mold/mildew or washability issues (kids, dogs...anything that might mess up a bath and require scrubbing the walls often) it might be worth it to spring for the Moore's K&B for the Kitchen and Baths anyway


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I know that I have posted this before. 

I have a friend, now retired and living waterfront, that made a fortune just blasting apt's white. No concerns about oil or water, everything cheap white paint.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

steve-in-kville said:


> Where does "pearl" fit in? Is it like semi-gloss? Extra water-resistant?


If I remember correctly, and it is tricky in the BM line up as they do silly things like call their flat "Wall Satin", it goes:

Flat (Matte),
Eggshell
Pearl
Satin/Semi-
High-

BM's eggshell is pretty flat
I'd say pearl is closest to SWP's satin
And not all lines have all sheens
I put satin and semi as the same, but I'd have to line them up to be sure


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

slickshift said:


> If I remember correctly, and it is tricky in the BM line up as they do silly things like call their flat "Wall Satin", it goes:
> 
> Flat (Matte),
> Eggshell
> ...



Slickshift- thanks for the info. As far as SW's sheens go, they have satin in some lines and eggshell in others. Since I've been buying mostly Promar 200, its been the flat as well as the occassional semi-gloss. IMO, the satin/eggshell is about the right sheen for a rental. If the wear/tear is that excessive that satin will not clean up, it deserves a re-paint. If a quality paint is used, maybe a simple touch-up is all that's needed.

steve


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

slickshift said:


> If I remember correctly, and it is tricky in the BM line up as they do silly things like call their flat "Wall Satin", it goes:
> 
> Flat (Matte),
> Eggshell
> ...


I always thought that BMs eggshell was pretty shiney stuff. I know for real painting you should use there pearl in a bathroom or kitchen, but that stuff looks so darn shiney!


So the Super Hide you think would be the one? I believe all the BM we buy for bathrooms is the Regal. I think they said that stuff would be too thick to spray. Sound about right?

I need to pull out a few cans so I can stop talking out of my ass and know what I'm talking about here.:no:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I always thought that BMs eggshell was pretty shiney stuff. I know for real painting you should use there pearl in a bathroom or kitchen, but that stuff looks so darn shiney!


Well...the Super Hide and Moore's K&B eggshell is shinier than Regal eggshell or SWP Deep Color eggshell.....and way shinier than Perma-White Eggshell...

:blink: :turned: 

Lol...but yeah, eggshell is supposed to be one step shinier than flat



Mike Finley said:


> So the Super Hide you think would be the one? I believe all the BM we buy for bathrooms is the Regal. I think they said that stuff would be too thick to spray. Sound about right?


I'd think so Mike
I don't really like to use the Super Hide, as the Regal is so much better
BUT
I will use the Super Hide for property mgr specials
I'm not sure it's worth it for you to step up to Regal
(and I rarely say that)
I know the place might just get trashed, and it wouldn't be considered a "custom re-paint" job

I don't do a lot of spraying, I've never done them both side by side (or even within months of each other) with the same machine (I rent), but the Super Hide is thinner than the Regal
And the Regal is thick
I wouldn't be surprised if Super Hide sprays better out of the bucket


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Good luck with the 20 years thing. I repaint at almost every tennant change. On occasion it's just touch-up, generally it's walls, occasionally ceiling too.

A fresh coat of paint and clean floors makes the unit much more rentable. It seems to be worth another $50 - $100 monthly in rent.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Doing a rental now in ProMar400. I say nearly as good as the 200, just more economical, which makes it more appealing to the customer.


----------

